# New boat owner "must have's"



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I purchased a small used boat a week ago to use for fishing. It didnt come with much, just the gas cans, battery, anchor, and a long handled net. I have a fish finder I used on the pontoon as well.

The boat is a 15' Chrysler Striper Tri-hull with a 50HP Evinrude 2 cycle.

What are some "must have's" I should be looking into?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh... I have a little electric trolling motor as well. I think a 48lb thrust Minn Kota. Will that be adequate?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That electric should do the trick for slow trolling and a back-up motor just in case. I would think you will be wanting either some downriggers or lead core line for trolling. If you intend on using the large motor for trolling you will want either a trolling plate or a drift sock to slow you down. If you start doing a bunch of trolling you will want a kicker motor and remote troll for it. Keep and eye on KSL for kicker motors the good ones sell really quick! Lots of rod holders and planer boards are nice for trolling for sure. A good set of life jackets a horn and bailing device are mandatory before taking it out. Swivel and pedestal seats are worth looking at as well as covers for travel and storage. 


B-Bust 
O-Out 
A-Another 
T-Thousand

It is true what they say happiest day in a boat owners life is when he buys then when he sells.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Recommend the following:
Tossable cushion is required
Fire Extinguisher is required for your size boat I believe 
Oars/Canoe paddles (recommend 2) I belive these are required also
Extra drain plug just in case
Insurance card and proof of registration
Quaggla Mussel Certificate
Flashlight
Navigation lights for night fishing
Small tool box and spare fuses 
Tow Rope
First Aid Kit, sunscreen, rain gear
Portable Battery BD Jump Start
Drift Sock
Fish Finder
Bimini Top for long days on the water in the sun (Not necessary but nice to have to keep from brain fry and sunburn)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You boat registration numbers must be block letters and numbers if you plan on fishing any of the federally operated waters such as Pineview. No fancy smanshmanshy lettering. My biggest shock was the need for liability insurance for any boat equipped with an motor 50 hp or larger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another good investment would be the marine radio, may save your butt some day. You can even get the portable handheld kind for about $100 or so. For those places with no cell service it may be your only lifeline.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Another good investment would be the marine radio, may save your butt some day. You can even get the portable handheld kind for about $100 or so. For those places with no cell service it may be your only lifeline.


+1 on the radio I purchased a used boat a few years ago after a few hours of fishing couldn't get the motor to start again glad the previous owner installed a CB we were able to get good samaritan to come over and tow us back in.

Oh and dont forget PFD's


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

A plug.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Recommend the following:
> Tossable cushion is required
> Fire Extinguisher is required for your size boat I believe
> Oars/Canoe paddles (recommend 2) I belive these are required also
> ...


Hmmm... Is insurance _required_?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup when were checked at Willard last year the DWR employee checking us wanted to see proof of insurance as I recall it was on their safety checklist...I'll reconfirm tomorrow still think I have the checklist in the boat. Oh they also wanted to see the boat capacity sticker including they asked me to turn on the bulge pump to make sure it worked. If you have a can or bucket I'm sure that will be fine. But again they asked to see my proof of insurance.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting! I'll check with my agent tomorrow. The guy I bought it from is a good friend, worked with him for almost 20 years. He said he never carried insurance and I have no reason to doubt him.

Thanks for that tips! Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hiya cfarnwide...here's exactly what is on the Utah State Parks and Recreation Vessel Inspection it was dated 10 April 09 so two years ago.

Certificate of Registration Onboard
Bow Numbers Displayed Properly
Reg. Stickers Current & Displayed
Proof of Liability Insurance Onboard
Type IV PFD - Throwable (16' & >)
Fire Extinguisher(s) - Marine Appr. & Serv.
Horn, Whistle (16' to <65') or Bell (40+)
Spare Paddle, Oar or Motor (<21')
Bail Bucket or Bilge Pump
Verified Capactity Info. (1973 & Newer, <21')
Navigation Lights
Adequate Ventilation
Approved Flame Arrestor
Hull Identification Number
Vessel Details Match Registration Description

So at least in 2009 this is what was required by the DNR when our boat was inspected. Think'n it probably hasn't changed all that much.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks K2!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a cheklist on what you are required to have by law on your boat depending on the size.

http://stateparks.utah.gov/boating/checklist

Mark


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great link MarkM...thank you will let other forum boaters know 'exactly' what the requirements are with no second guessing...


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Insurance is only required over 50 HP motor. Which is why my max hp motoris 45 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

